# Problemas para instalar Gnome

## luenqp

Hola a todos, 

estaba emocionado por tener un entorno de escritorio Gnome, ya tengo instalado el Xorg, pero a la hora de hacer

#emerge gnome-light

me sale lo que esta en las sigueintes imagenes

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0Wo8_8McmOpdzlWMkFfRHo5ckE/edit?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0Wo8_8McmOpc3ItVWNqM3RHN2s/edit?usp=sharing

agradeceria mucho q me ayuden.

----------

## natrix

Hola luenqp:

Empieza por agregar el flag "systemd" a tu USEs del make.conf y vuelve a intentar.

Chequea estos pasos http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd y http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd/Installing_Gnome3_from_scratchLast edited by natrix on Thu Jul 31, 2014 4:07 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## bontakun

```
echo "sys-auth/pambase systemd" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

Gen handbook de Gentoo esta basado en OpenRC

Tal vez debas darle un vistazo adicional si quieres instalar GNOME 3 que necesita systemd para trabajar.

SalU2

----------

## luenqp

hola entonces tengo instalado el gentoo con el OpenRC y Gnome requiere Systemd, entonces no puedo instalar en Gnome?? es asi??

de todas maneras ejecute el comando q dijo bontakun:

#echo "sys-auth/pambase systemd" >> /etc/portage/package.use

pero luego de eso me sale q hay dependencias circulares.

Mi duda es ya q tengo el OpenRC no puedo instalar el Gnome3?

----------

## JotaCE

Por como veo el Gentoo Wiki no puedes!

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd/Installing_Gnome3_from_scratch

Podrías instalar MATE que es GEEK de GNOME2 y podrías hacerlo con lo que ya tienes!

----------

## natrix

Se puede evitar utilizar openrc con gnome usando el USE "openrc-force". Pero no se hasta que punto anda bien

----------

